# Cleaning cinnamon oil



## mikem127 (Nov 19, 2016)

I hope this is the right forum. I am guessing people with green interests might be good at safe cleaning. Please direct me to another one, if not the right forum.


I need help removing cinnamon oil from the baseboards of a couple of rooms.

How did cinnamon oil get there, you may ask? Well I have an ant problem, and I read that cinnamon oil can be used to lay down a barrier they won't cross. So I lay down some lines of cinnamon oil along the baseboards in my bedroom and bathroom. 

It worked perfectly to keep the ants out. However, I discovered that the vapors of the oil are caustic. I have allergies and chemical sensitivities to start with, so apparently I'm very sensitive to it, but it was causing nose bleeds, dry eyes and mouth, and more, particular while sleeping overnight.

So now I need to get it off the baseboards. A little got in the carpet, too.

What would be a good way to do this?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SIMPLE GREEN cleaner, in a spray bottle. 

It is a natural cleaner, and should do well. 

Wipe up with a soft clean rag, don't reuse the rags very long, because after they get full, all you do is smear the oils around.

I use BRAWNY paper towels, and toss them. 


ED


----------



## mikem127 (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> *How did cinnamon oil get there, you may ask? Well I have an ant problem,* and I read that cinnamon oil can be used to lay down a barrier they won't cross. So I lay down some lines of cinnamon oil along the baseboards in my bedroom and bathroom.


Ayuh,.... Ant barriers work much better when applied 'round the buildin' perimeter, _*OUTSIDE*_,.....

The idea is to keep ants outa the Buildin', not particular rooms,....


----------



## mikem127 (Nov 19, 2016)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Ant barriers work much better when applied 'round the buildin' perimeter, _*OUTSIDE*_,.....
> 
> The idea is to keep ants outa the Buildin', not particular rooms,....


Thanks, that is a good point. But this is a large apartment building, and the ants are only coming in a couple rooms in my own apartment. It's not practical to put a barrier around the entire building. 

Also, the cinnamon oil is expensive. Of course, if I did the whole building, or more of the rooms, I would probably start to look for a cheaper solution.


----------



## viveksuthar (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello..
you can use Baking-soda, lemon with hot water mixture to clean you home, office and many more rooms.


----------



## harrisong35 (Sep 26, 2016)

Apply to the floor with a mop. Rinse with clean water after a few minutes of application. The essential oil will work to reduce the smell of the vinegar.

If the vacuum has a water reservoir, add 5 drops of lemon essential oil directly to the reservoir.


----------



## lisacastle (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello,
You can take pest control service. It helps to protect your house. 
Thanks


----------

